# R5 and R6 loose hotshoe anyone?



## PierreB (Nov 16, 2021)

A friend sent me this petition on change.org (take it for what its worth) where people are complaining about consistently loose hotshoes on both the R6 and R5.
This is the first I have heard / read about this, was wondering if anyone here has any input?

(link to petition -> https://www.change.org/p/canon-have...-r6-r5-hot-shoe-malfunction-chronically-loose )


----------



## AlanF (Nov 16, 2021)

change.org is a website for campaigning important social issues. Using it for complaining about a loose hotshoe beggars belief.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 16, 2021)

No issue with mine. Occasionally, I've seen someone complaining about a hot shoe being loose but I don't recall seeing a R5 or R6 with the issue.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Nov 17, 2021)

Rather disgusting to use change.org for such a trivial matter. There are established processes in just about every country on the planet that have consumer rights.


----------



## dcm (Nov 17, 2021)

Codebunny said:


> Rather disgusting to use change.org for such a trivial matter. There are established processes in just about every country on the planet that have consumer rights.



Everything seems to be a social issue these days....


----------



## LogicExtremist (Nov 19, 2021)

AlanF said:


> change.org is a website for campaigning important social issues. Using it for complaining about a loose hotshoe beggars belief.


Aren't there consumer affairs organisations and websites in the US for that purpose? Quite a few listed here - http://consumeraffairsusa.com/


----------

